
GPS mapping application in uLisp - kristianp
http://www.ulisp.com/show?2DT6
======
drmeister
This is really nice! I wonder how well the ulisp compiler does with
optimization - especially for code size. My group is developing Clasp Common
Lisp and we use the Cleavir compiler ([https://github.com/clasp-
developers/clasp](https://github.com/clasp-developers/clasp) and
[https://github.com/robert-strandh/SICL](https://github.com/robert-
strandh/SICL)). Cleavir is a new project to develop a powerful, portable
Common Lisp compiler and it could be used to compile lisp dialects.

~~~
lispm
ulisp is an interpreter for very tiny machines and it really runs with very
tiny RAM sizes from 2kybtes (!) onwards.

------
ngcc_hk
Great

